# Dwarf Panda Guppies



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I understand these guys are more peaceful that their full-grown counterparts and don't even eat their fry.

Anyone have experience with or breed them?

Thanks!


----------



## TheGoldenBetta (Jul 8, 2013)

I don't have experience with these, but from my understanding, the adults all eat their fry. In some cases though, they won't for some reason and they live in harmony. If I were you, I would have a fry tank set up just in case.


----------

